# Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Great Cigar with Nice Price Point



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was the first cigar I felt was box-worthy (I smoke 4-5 cigars a week, and mostly just buy samplers online). This is a beautiful cigar and extr...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Great Cigar with Nice Price Point


----------

